# [Review] Corsair H70 CORE - Kompakt und Kalt



## Jarafi (18. März 2012)

*Review*​ 


*Corsair *​ 

*H70 CORE*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*





*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Corsair* für die Bereitstellung der zwei Multiframe M12-P Lüfter.
Auch möchte ich mich bei *AMD*, *MSI*, *Gigabyte*, *Noiseblocker* , *be quiet!* , *EA* und *Exceleram* für die Unterstützung bedanken.




*Zum Unternehmen*

Corsair wurde 1994 in den USA gegründet. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz in Fremont, das liegt im sonnigen Kalifornien.
Das Unternehmen war anfangs auf Hochleistungs-Arbeitsspeicher spezialisiert, mittlerweile bieten es jedoch eine breite Palette an Arbeitsspeicher an.
Darüber hinaus hat sich Corsair im Bereich der Netzteile und Gehäuse einen Namen gemacht.
Desweiteren fertigen sie auch Kompaktwasserkühlungen, USB-Sticks, Headsets und Lautsprecher für euer Gamingsystem.
...


*Informationen zum Test*

In dieser Review dreht sich alles um eine kleine Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlung von Corsair und zwar die H70 CORE.
Corsair verzichtet bei dieser kleineren Version der Kompaktkühlungen auf einige Features, die der H80 und der H100 vorbehalten bleiben.
Dazu gehören: Keine vorgefertigte Lüfterprofile und kein Corsair-Link-Anschluss.
Auch werden keine Lüfter mit dem Set ausgeliefert: Diese bestimmt demzufolge der Nutzer selbst.
Ein weiterer großer Unterschied ist, dass diese Kühlung von Asetek und nicht wie die H80/H100 von CoolIt gefertigt wird - das wirkt sich auf die Montage aus; dazu später mehr.
Natürlich hat die kleine Kühlung trotz des Verlustes einiger Features jede Menge auf dem Kasten, dazu gibt’s auch wieder ein cooles Motto.

Heiße Schale, Kalter Kern?

Wie die H70 Core die Cores kühlt, klärt mein Test.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*Corsair H70 CORE** im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Corsair H70 CORE auf der Corsair-Webseite.*



*Was ihr so findet*


Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Montage ansehen, einfach den Menüpunkt "Die Montage" anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.​ 


*I.Äußerlichkeiten*

Die Verpackung
Der Lieferumfang

*II. Der Kühler im Detail*

Die Kühleinheit
Der Radiator und die Schläuche
Die Montage der Lüfter

*III. Der Test*

Das Testsystem

*Die Temperaturmessungen*

Die Temperaturen bei der Montage im Deckel mit zwei Lüftern
Die Temperaturen bei der Montage am Heck mit zwei Lüftern
Die Temperaturen bei der Montage am Heck mit zwei Lüftern bei 1,5V CPU
Die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung auf dem Tischaufbau
Die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung von einem Lüfter am Heck
Die Lautstärke

*IV. Resümee*



*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Zum Beginn die Äußerlichkeiten der H70 CORE und der Lieferumfang






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uue0VEGMxY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 

*Die Verpackung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Corsair liefert das ganze Set in einer netten kleinen Schachtel aus, die natürlich passend zum Kühler in den Farben Blau, Weiß und Schwarz gehalten ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Sie sorgt nicht nur für ein schickes Äußeres der H70 Core, sondern auch dass das ganze Set bei euch in einem Stück zu Hause ankommt. Zusätzlich erläutert sie euch die wichtigsten Features.
In der nachfolgenden Tabelle könnt ihr euch einige technische Daten genauer ansehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*Der Lieferumfang*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Öffnen wir nun die Schachtel, strahlt uns ein roter Zettel an, den wir bereits kennen: Corsair erspart uns nämlich bei Problemen den lästigen Gang zum Händler; wir können uns - falls Probleme auftauchen - direkt an Corsair wenden.
Dann natürlich einen Quick-Start Guide, der euch aufzählt, was im Set enthalten ist und wie die Kühlung montiert wird.
Ebenso natürlich sämtliches Montage-Material: dieses könnt ihr in der Tabelle links einsehen.
Zu guter letzt noch die H70 CORE selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*II. Der Kühler im Detail*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Haben wir die H70 CORE ausgepackt, halten wir einen sehr kompakten Flüssigkeits-Kühler in den Händen.
Das System ist komplett befüllt und auch Wärmeleitpaste ist bereits auf dem Kühlblock aufgetragen und nach der Montage so sofort einsatzbereit.
Corsair verpasst dem Kühler einen komplett schwarzen Anstrich: das sieht nicht nur edel aus, sondern passt auch zu fast allen schwarzen und weißen Gehäusen am Markt.
Den noch notwendigen Lüfter bestimmt ihr - wie oben bereits beschrieben - selbst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




*Die Kühleinheit*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Die Kühleinheit bei der H70 CORE ist wie auch bei der H80 sehr kompakt und ausgefeilt designt.
Die Besonderheit besteht darin, dass der Kühlblock die Pumpe und die CPU-Kontaktfläche vereint und einem so einen sperrigen Luft-Tower erspart. Somit könnt ihr auch RAM mit hohem Heatspreadern ohne Probleme verbauen.
Das Ganze ist so aufgebaut, das im unteren Bereich der Kühleinheit die CPU-Kontaktfläche für die Wärmeaufnahme sorgt: die Wärme wird über die im oberen Teil des Kühlblocks liegende Pumpe durch den Radiator gejagt.
Am Kühlblock selbst findet ihr zwei PWM Lüfteranschlüsse. Hier könnt ihr eure favorisierten Lüfter anschließen. Leider finden die Lüfterstecker bei 4PIN-Lüftern nicht die richtigen Gegenstelle: nur mit sanfter Gewalt lassen sie sich montieren.
Eine Steuerung der Lüfter kann über eine externe Lüftersteuerung erfolgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Der Radiator und die Schlüche*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Corsair hat der H70 CORE einen Single-Radiator in der 120 mm Bauweise spendiert, so kann sie an nahezu sämtlichen Lufteinlass-Öffnungen im Gehäuse montiert werden.
Natürlich unterstützt die Kühlung nicht nur einen Lüfter, sondern auch den Einsatz von zwei 120 mm Lüftern.
Das führt wie bei der H80 zu dem sogenannten „Push-Pull-Modus“: ein Lüfter saugt an, der andere bläst. Das steigert die Kühlleistung beträchtlich. Die Schläuche sind biegsam aber dennoch straff gehalten, so dass sie nicht im Gehäuse rumhängen.
Außerdem ist es möglich, die Schläuche an der Kühleinheit zu drehen, was die Montage vereinfacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe euch alle wichtigen Daten des Kühlers noch einmal in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Verarbeitung gibt rein gar nichts zu kritisieren: Alles passt und ist dicht.



*Die Montage der H70 CORE*​ 
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Kommen wir zur Montage der H70 CORE: Diese geschieht bei allen Sockeln mit den beiliegenden Schrauben bzw. Backplates; nur beim neuen LGA2011 benötigt ihr nur die beiliegenden Schrauben ohne Backplate.

Ich erläutere euch hier die Montage anhand eines AMD FX Systems mit Sockel AM3+.
Die Montage beginnt damit, dass ihr erst einmal das Retention-Modul von AMD abnehmt.
Danach befestigt ihr die Backplate mit den aufgeklebten Moosgummistreifen auf dem Mainboard.
Hier fällt auf, dass nur zwei Moosgummiklebestreifen beiliegen. Falls ihr den Sockel wechselt, kleben die alten sicher nicht mehr sonderlich gut - ein zweites Paar als Ersatz wäre super gewesen.
Danach schnappen wir uns den AMD-Kühlerrahmen und setzten die Plastikhalterungen und die passenden Schrauben ein.
Soweit so gut, nun beginnt der etwas fummelige Teil des Ganzen: Ihr müsst den Rahmen vor dem Einbau über den Kühlblock setzen; ist der Kühlblock bereits auf der CPU fixiert, ist dies nicht mehr möglich. Woher ich das weiss - ich hab’s ausprobiert.
Der weitere Trick besteht nun darin, den Kühler gleichzeitig richtig zu positionieren und die Schrauben festzudrehen - hier wäre wohl eine dritte Hand sehr hilfreich. Sitzt der Kühlblock auf der CPU kann man durchatmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun schnappt man sich noch zwei Lüfter, in meinem Fall NB BlackSilentPRO PLPS, und fixiert den Radiator an einem freien Lüfterplatz im Gehäuse.
Der Anleitung zufolge ist der Radiator so zu montieren, dass der Luftstrom in das Gehäuse gerichtet ist. Sprich: der Luftstrom saugt von außen kalte Luft an und bläst diese nach innen.
Ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse sollte also schon vorhanden sein, da es sonst zum Wärmestau kommen könnte.
Wie sich andere Einbaupositionen auf die Kühlleistung auswirken, habe ich natürlich auch getestet.
Die Montage ist zwar sehr raffiniert umgesetzt, jedoch im Vergleich mit der H80 viel zu aufwendig, besonders für Neueinsteiger im PC-Bastel-Segment.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe euch die Montage-Schritte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Beim LGA 2011 von INTEL wird zum Glück auf die Backplate verzichtet und ihr könnt den Kühler direkt mit den LGA 2011-Schrauben auf dem Board fixieren.
Das Montieren des Kühlers dauert beim ersten Mal ca. 20-30 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug zu durchzuführen - jedoch kann es etwas dauern bis man die Anleitung voll kapiert.



*III. der Test*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Dass bei einer Kühlung nicht nur die Features auf dem Papier, die Optik oder die Montage zählen ist ja klar;
deshalb fühlen wir in diesem Abschnitt der H70 CORE mal auf den Zahn: Ob sie auch bei der Kühlleistung punkten kann.

Diese habe ich sowohl auf dem Tischaufbau als auch im Corsair Carbide 500R mit vier verschiedenen Lüftern getestet.
Um die Auswirkungen der hohen Drehzahl sichtbar zu machen, habe ich einen Noiseblocker Black Silent Pro in die Benchmarks mitaufgenommen. Dieser steht für den „normalen“ leisen PC-Lüfter.
Für die Tests dienen die IDLE-Temperatur unter Windows, für den Gaming-Test Battlefield 3 und Prime95 für die Vollast.


*Das Testsystem*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Damit ihr wisst, was dem Multiframe in den Tests zur Seite steht, hier eine kleine Übersicht zum Aufbau meines Testsystems.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturmessungen*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Neben der Temperatur mit der empfohlenen Einbauposition teste ich natürlich auch weitere Varianten in diversen Einbaupositionen.
Die Modi und die verschiedenen Varianten könnt ihr den Tabellen entnehmen.
Für meine Temperaturtests verwende ich immer als Wärmeleitpaste die Arctic MX2.
Der Raum hat immer 20 °C.

Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren wurde natürlich in verschiedenen Einbaupositionen getestet, diese sehen wie folgt aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen bei der Montage im Deckel mit zwei Lüftern*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Beginnen wir mit den Temperaturmessungen bei denen die H70 CORE im Deckel montiert war, in das Gehäuse blasend und einmal aus dem Gehäuse heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr schön erkennen könnt, hat der Hinweis in der Anleitung einen Grund, dass der Airflow von außen ins Gehäuse geht:
So bekommt der Radiator kalte Luft und keine bereits vorgewärmte. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Die Temperaturen bei Montage am Heck mit zwei Lüftern*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nun folgen die beiden Diagramme über den Einbau der H70 CORE am Heck des Gehäuses.
Das erste Diagramm zeigt die Temperaturen, wenn der Airflow aus dem Gehäuse führt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das zweite Diagramm zeigt die Temepraturen, wenn der Airflow von außen in das Gehäuse führt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





*Die Temperaturen bei der Montage im Heck mit zwei Lüftern bei 1,5V CPU-Spannung*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Natürlich hat mich auch noch interessiert, wie sich die H70 CORE bei einer CPU-Spannung von 1,5V gegen den Dark Rock schlägt: Hier das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung auf dem Tischaufbau*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Auch natürlich interessant wenn auch nicht wirklich komfortabel: Wie verhält sich der H70 CORE auf dem Tisch ohne Gehäuse Airflow.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Die Temperaturen bei der Verwendung von einem Lüfter am Heck*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie schlägt sich die H70 CORE mit einem Lüfter?
Das klären wir hier.
Alle Lüfter auf der H70 liefen bei diesem Test mit ihrer vollen Drehzahl, wie oben in der Tabelle angegeben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Lautstärke*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
In jedem Kühlertest wird an dieser Stelle die Lautstärke getestet. Da hier allerdings keine Lüfter standardmäßig beiliegen, entfällt dieser Test.
Die Lautstärke der jeweiligen Lüfter könnt ihr natürlich den jeweiligen Tests entnehmen.
Die Pumpe - für sich allein betrachtet - verursacht keinen Lärm: Beim ersten Einschalten gluckert es kurz auf, dann ist für immer Ruhe - außer ihr verbaut laute Lüfter.



*IV. Resümee*

*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Corsair präsentiert mit der H70 CORE einen sehr guten Kühler, der selbst große CPU’s mit OC auf guten Temperaturen hält.
Die Verarbeitung und auch der Garantie-Service sind von Corsair - wie gewohnt - super.
Auch, dass die Lüfterauswahl dem User selbst überlassen bleibt, ist eine feine Sache; war dies doch ein Kritikpunkt an der H80 und den nur auf Leistung ausgelegten Serienlüftern.
Jedoch gibt es einige kleine Knackpunkte: Zum einen bewegt sich die Kühlleistung zwar auf einem hohen Niveau, jedoch ist die H80 meist einen Hauch effizienter.
Ebenfalls ist die Montage zwar raffiniert gelöst, jedoch im Vergleich zur H80 auch etwas umständlich; besonders bei AMD-Systemen hätte hier auf das Retention-Modul gesetzt werden können.
Bleibt noch die Frage des Preises. Die H70 CORE wandert für ca. 66€ über die Theke, die H80 für ca. 13€ mehr, also 79€.
Für einen Aufpreis von 13€ bekommt man nicht nur mehr Features wie Corsair-Link, und eine kinderleichte Montage, sondern auch einen Tick mehr Kühlleistung.
Die größte Konkurrenz ist wohl die H80 aus dem eigenen Hause, den Luftkühler hängt auch die H70 CORE problemlos ab.
Wenn ihr mit dem Gedanken spielt, euch eine H70 CORE zuzulegen, kann ich sie euch empfehlen wenn ihr nicht 13€ für die H80 ausgeben möchtet und euch die Features nicht interessieren.
Wollt ihr jedoch für die Zukunft gerüstet sein und auch Corsair Link nutzen, greift zur H80.

Die H70 CORE ist ein super Kühler, jedoch mit kleinen Einschränkungen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Awards*

Die H70 CORE staubt den Silber-Award ab.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Weitere Links zum Produkt*


*Corsair H70 CORE im PCGH-Preisvergleich.*

*Corsair H70 CORE auf der Corsair-Webseite.*






*Weitere Links zu mir und meinen Reviews*

Für mehr abgefahrene Reviews, Bild und und und, besucht Jarafi Reviews auf Facebook

*Facebookseite von Jarafi Reviews*

Die passenden Videos gibt es bei meinem Youtube-Kanal

*Youtube-Kanal von Jarafi Reviews*


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2012)

Ich mal wieder. 

Auch wenn mir als Maschinenbauer von dir nahegelegt wurde, dass ich scheinbar nur unzureichende Kenntnisse in Sachen Elektrotechnik besitze, möchte ich dir einen kleinen Fehler aufzeigen, der dir wohl beim Testen entgangen ist. Vielleicht meinst du ja das Richtige und es ist nur etwas falsch aufgeschrieben.



> Am Kühlblock selbst findet ihr zwei PWM Lüfteranschlüsse. Hier könnt ihr  eure favorisierten Lüfter anschließen. Leider finden die Lüfterstecker  bei 4PIN-Lüftern nicht die richtigen Gegenstelle: nur mit sanfter Gewalt  lassen sie sich montieren. Eine Steuerung der Lüfter kann über eine externe Lüftersteuerung erfolgen.



An der H70 sind zwar 4-Pin-Stecker verbaut, allerdings sind diese nicht für Pulsweitenmodulation verdrahtet. Aus dem Pumpengehäuse kommen lediglich Plus und Minus, aber weder ein Tachosignal, noch ein Kabel für die Taktung. Daher hat man rein über die Pumpe keine Möglichkeit die Lüfterdrehzahl zu beeinflussen. Der Letzte Satz in dem von mir angeführten Zitat ist folglich richtig, aber für viele hier sicher im Zusammenhang schwer verständlich - könnte man doch darunter verstehen, dass man die Lüfter zwar an der Pumpe anschließen, aber dann nur extern steuern kann. Hier würde ich richtigerweise schreiben, dass Lüfter nur dann gesteuert werden können, wenn diese komplett an einer externen Steuerung hängen.



> Das führt wie bei der H80 zu dem sogenannten „Push-Pull-Modus“: ein Lüfter  saugt an, der andere bläst. Das steigert die Kühlleistung beträchtlich.



Hier fände ich es treffender von einer Art der Montage oder des Aufbaus zu sprechen, "Modus" klingt irgendwie danach, dass man diesen "einschalten" kann. Bezüglich der Kühlleistung denke ich, dass man die Aussage relativieren muss. Zwar sind gegenüber dem Verbau eines Lüfters Temperaturgewinne im Bereich von 3 - 5 °C möglich, aber beachtlich finde ich das nicht. Hier sollte man auf jeden Fall den Hinweis geben, dass sich der geringe Temperaturgewinn durch eine deutlich höhere Geräuschkulisse erkauft wird. Gerade die Push-Pull-Variante am Radiator sorgt dafür, dass der eine Lüfter zusätzlich beschleunigt wird und auch Resonanzen möglich sind. Mir ist dieser Punkt auch im Verlauf meiner Tests aufgefallen, aber ich kann dir nicht aus dem Kopf sagen, ob ich so direkt darauf eingegangen bin - eventuell stand es auch nur in der Print. 

Abschließend ein paar kleine Anregungen bei den Diagrammen und dem Aufbau.

Man kann die Temperaturunterschiede schwer erkennen, da durch die große Spanne (bis 100 °C) alle Balken nahezu gleich lang sind. In diesem Zusammenhang fehlen mir auch Ergebnisse, die man praktisch vergleichen kann (hier 2 verschiedene Lüfter - aber fast identische Ergebnisse). Daher kann ich zwar erkennen, dass die verwendeten Lüfter vergleichbar sind, aber was für einen Einfluss hat der egentliche Testgegenstand, also die Kühlung? Welche Temperatur wird denn gemessen? Ist es die CPU-Temperatur oder ein Delta zur Raumtemperatur? Sorry, wenn ich da was übersehe. 

Und zu guter Letzt: Respekt vor den vielen verschiedenen Testaufbauten und durchgeführten Läufen, aber bei einem Blick auf dein Gehäuse ist der Verbau im Heck oder im Deckel doch egal. Die Einbaulage ändert sich um 90°, die Position im Gehäuse ist doch aber gleich. Das zeigt, dass natürliche Konvektion keine Rolle spielt. Daher ist auch dieser doppelte Test in der oberen Gehäuseecke nicht nötig - was auch die Ergebnisse zeigen. An deiner Stelle würde ich mir da die Arbeit bei künftigen Tests sparen.


----------



## Jarafi (19. März 2012)

Abend,

In den Punkten hast du Recht, is zwar 4Pin Stecker möglich wird aber nur durch zwei Pin angeschlossen.

Mit den Diagrammen haste auch recht, ich wusste nur nicht ob das nicht zu einer bessern Verlgeichbarkeit führt wenn alle bis 100 sind in sämtlichen Kühlertests.
70° sollten reichen oder? Drüber erscheint es mir leicht ungesund.

Oder wie siehst du das?

Merci, werd mal morgen dran basteln.

Greets


----------



## Klutten (19. März 2012)

60 - 70 °C sollten ausreichen, damit Unterschiede in Balkendiagrammen sichtbar werden. Probier es einfach aus, das muss man live sehen.



> Welche Temperatur wird denn gemessen? Ist es die CPU-Temperatur oder ein  Delta zur Raumtemperatur? Sorry, wenn ich da was übersehe.


Das würde mich noch interessieren. Wenn du da eben noch eine Antwort finden würdest.

EDIT:

Auch beim letzten Punkt der technischen Details bin ich ratlos. Was soll eine "Turbine mit geringer Durchlässigkeit für geringe Verdunstung" sein? Streikt da der Google-Übersetzer? 

Klingt für mich nach einem Übersetzungsversuch für die Diffusionseigenschaften der Schläuche zu sein. Aber was hat eine Kompaktkühlung mit einer Turbine zu tun?


----------



## Herr-Vorragend (20. März 2012)

Ich wollte kurz was zum Montagesystem sagen 

Hatte sowohl 2x die Corsair H100 hier. Die Montage auf Intelsystemen soll wohl ohne Probleme klappen, jedoch ist die Montage bei AMDsystemen unheimlich bescheuert. Alles klappte zunächst reibungslos, jedoch waren die Temperaturen unter Prime enttäuschen. Ich habe den Kühler abmontiert und da zeigte sich der Grund: Die Haltebügel verbiegen sich unter dem Anzugsdruck, oder brechen in Einzelfällen sogar. Ist auf zwei verschiedenen AM3+ Boards (bei mir und nem Kumpel) passiert. Auch bei Alternate und co wird über das Phänomen berichtet. Der Anpressdruck ist damit futsch. 

Ich bin bei AMD daher auf die Antec 920 gewechselt, die wie vorher auch schon die COrsair H50 und jetzt die H70Core das Montagesystem vom Asatek verwendet.
Die Montage ist sicherlich kniffeliger als bei der H100, jedoch sitzt das System bombenfest und sicher, was sich auch in hervorragenden Temperaturwerten widerspiegelt 

Soweit ich das also beurteilen kann würde ich bei AMDsystemen auf dieses Halterungssystem setzen, bei Intel ist es aufgrund anderer Halteklammern vollkommen egal


----------



## Jarafi (20. März 2012)

Klutten schrieb:


> 60 - 70 °C sollten ausreichen, damit Unterschiede in Balkendiagrammen sichtbar werden. Probier es einfach aus, das muss man live sehen.
> 
> Das würde mich noch interessieren. Wenn du da eben noch eine Antwort finden würdest.
> 
> ...


 
Die Temps sind CPU-Temperaturen.

Und die "Turbine" ja , das heißt vereinfacht, das das System auf wenig Verdunstung ausgelegt ist.
Aber sind alle Wasserkühlungen nehme ich an? Ist ja kein Kochtopf.

Der Ausdruck stammt sogar von der Webseite oder dem Handbuch .


----------



## Uter (20. März 2012)

Das sollte sicher "tubing" heißen. 

Bei einer "richtigen Wakü" diffundiert Wasser durch den Schlauch (besonders stark bei Silikon-Schläuchen), deshalb muss man immer mal wieder nachfüllen. Die Schläuche der Kompaktkühlungen dürfen dieses Verhalten natürlich nicht aufweisen, sonst wären die Geräte nach einigen Monaten nicht mehr brauchbar.


----------



## lunar19 (20. März 2012)

Super Test  Aber ich finde den Preis zu hoch. Dafür, dass man Lüfter selber kaufen muss, kann man ja gleich noch mal 2x15€ raufrechnen...


----------



## DuG (20. März 2012)

danke für den test


----------



## Jarafi (21. März 2012)

Merci, freut mich das er gefällt


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. März 2012)

Finde auch ein schöner Test...auch wenn ich die Übersichtlichkeit der Temperaturgrafiken ein bissel unübersichtlich finde...hmmm., vielleicht kannst du bei deinem nächsten ähnlichen Produkttest-/review mal was anderes ausprobieren..

Bin ja am überlegen, für mein Ivy-Bridge System, welches zu OC beabsichtigt ist (für den FSX, der ja _nicht genug GHZ haben kann_  ).
Die Systeme von Corsair/Antec haben teilweise Widersprüchliche Feedbacks... viele Tests sind wirklich gut , dann wiederum sind kritische Äusserungen von User (geizhals/amazon/Foren) die mich verunsichern...Manchen ist die Pumpe "zu laut", anderen die (wenn dabei) beigefügten Lüfter zu laut....etc...etc.  
Ich möchte mein Ivyschätzchen halt gerne dabei verhelfen, einen möglichst (Kompaktwasserkühlen-) Kopf zu behalten...auch wenn ich _ihr _Beine mache...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2012)

Sehr schöner und ausgiebiger Test!
Was ist eigentlich die Unterschied zur alten H70 die ich vor über einem Jahr bei mir verbaut habe, außer jetzt das bei mir zwei gute Lüfter dabei waren und auch zwei Widerstände um auf 7V runter zu regeln?


----------



## Seabound (23. März 2012)

Sehr schöner Test. Bei meinem nächste Rechner wäre das Teil eine Überlegung wert! 

Schade, da es aufgrund der fehlenden Lüfter keine Aussage zu einer eventuellen Lautstärke bei angemessener Kühlung gibt...


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2012)

ich würd wegen den 2 jahren garantie trotzdem zur teureren H80 mit 5 jahren garantie greifen.
das sind 10-15€ unterschied für 3 jahre zusätzliche garantie.


----------



## Jarafi (23. März 2012)

Danke ,

@Thomas

Ich arbeite schon an Neuen, aber im nächsten Kühlertest wird das wohl noch nichts , denke ich.

@hulkhardy

Naja eigentlich nichts, sind halt keine Lüfter dabei.
Das wars soweit ich weiss.

@Abductee

Nicht nur wegen der Garantie würde ich zur H80/H100 greifen.
Auch wegen der sonstigen Features.

Greets


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. März 2012)

Also ich muss sagen als ich mir damals die H70 gekauft habe, habe ich mir auch zwei Scyth Slipstream 1900RPM dazu gekauft und wenn die voll aufdrehen ist die Kühlleistung phänomenal!
Allerdings auch die Geräuschentwicklung!
Meistens laufen sie mit 1000RPM und sind recht leise.


edit: Was ich so gelesen habe ist die Kühlleistung der H70 und der H100 Fast gleich, mit leichten Vorteilen der H100. Die letztere verspielt hat viel da der Radiator recht dünn ist. Wäre bei der H100 der Radiato doppelt so dick wie bei der H70 wäre die Kühlleistung denke ich absolut gigantisch!!!


----------



## Jarafi (23. März 2012)

Joar ich hab zwei NB BlackSilent PRO PLPS drauf, die sind schön ruhig


----------



## humanerror (26. März 2012)

ich benutze  eine  antec  h20 920.in erster  linie  gehts mir um lautstärke. mit noctua nf-p12 pwm   lüftern ist das teil hammergeil.
http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/7205/idlt.jpg
http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/7728/lastox.jpg
http://img843.imageshack.us/img843/1348/lastnoctua.jpg
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/6937/4ghzrun.jpg


----------



## braq (27. März 2012)

Hallo,

Erstmal, sehr gutes Review, danke dafür!

Jetzt hab ich ein paar Fragen:

1) Eignet sich die H80 für Silent-Kühlungen mit den mitgelieferten Lüftern (hätte eine Lüftersteuerung, auf wie viel RPM ist ein guter Mix zwischen Kühlleistung & vor allem geringer Lautstärke möglich?). Oder eignet sich die H70 mit zwei PLPS wie im Review deutlich besser dafür? Bin da sehr empfindlich

2) Lüfter: Wie viel RPM sollte man min. geben um gute Leistungen zu erzielen & passen 140mm Lüfter?

3) Passt die H70 in ein Fractal Design XL?

4) Oder würdest Du mir (falls die H80 nicht Silent-Tauglich sein sollte) generell zu einer H80 raten mit zwei anderen Lüftern?

Hoffe, dass du mir meine Fragen beantworten kannst!

Echt gutes Review.

Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

auch mit anderen lüftern wird die H70/80 nicht sehr leise werden.
ein guter towerkühler mit einem 140er lüfter kommt meiner meinung nach leiser.


----------



## Jarafi (27. März 2012)

abend braq,

Danke .

Zu deinen Fragen:

1.) Die Serienlüfter der H80 sind nur im ersten Profil bei Anschluss an die H80 Geräuschmäßig angenehm.
Ich hab auch sie schon mit PLPS betrieben, die sind super für die Kompaktkühlungen.

2.)140mm Lüfter passen nicht.
Ist vom Durchsatz abhängig, da der Radiator dicht gepackt ist, empfehlen sich ab ca. 1200 U/min, aber hängt auch vom Durchsatz des jeweiligen Lüfters ab.

3.) die H70 CORE passt in alle gängigen Gehäuse mit einem 120mm Ausgang and er Rückseite.
Somit sollte auch das Define XL kein Thema sein ( Ich hab nur das normale Define, da passt sie perfekt)

4.) Wenn ich die Wahl hätte, würde ich die H80 vorziehen, da mehr Features und preislich nahe an der H70 plus bessere Kühlleistung, allerdings solltest du dir andere Lüfter zulegen, wenn du Ruhe willst.
NB PLPS kann ich empfehlen.

Hoffe konnte helfen, falls noch Fragen sind, einfach melden .



@Aductee

Das kann man so nicht sagen, die H80/ H70 hört man so gut wie gar nicht, außer vielleicht die lauten Lüfter.
Manche Leute haben ein Pumpengeräusch andere nicht.

Greets


----------



## Abductee (27. März 2012)

man könnte einen adapter von 140 auf 120mm nehmen.
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Adapter » Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black


----------



## Jarafi (1. April 2012)

Stimmt, jedoch kann es mit den Adaptern in den meisten Gehäusen zu Problemen kommen.
Da die meisten Gehäuse keine 140 mm Lüfter am Heck zulassen, kann es sein das diese dann am Deckel anstoßen.


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (7. April 2012)

Hmm Mich würde die H100 Mehr Interessieren 

LG


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2012)

Schau mal bie der H80-Review rein, da kannste du in etwa die H100 Leistung sehen.
Ist ja quasie eine H80 mit Dualradiator.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Klutten (8. April 2012)

Der Vergleich hinkt. Generell liegt die Leistung der H100 deutlich vor der H80 - und gerade auch dann, wenn die H80 mit 2 Lüftern (Push/Pull) bestückt wird und die H100 einfach ausgerüstet ist. Außerdem kann man die Kühlfläche nicht direkt vergleichen. Auch wenn der Radiator der H80 um rund 20mm dicker ist, erreicht er doch nie die Leistungsfähigkeit von einem 240er Radiator, gleich welcher Dicke!

Diagramme dazu habe ich auf einem anderen Rechner, vielleicht veröffentliche ich sie noch einmal in einem Test (H60/H80/H100). Bis dahin sind sie nur in der Print abgedruckt -was aber schon ein paar Monate her ist.


----------



## Jarafi (8. April 2012)

Naja, das hägnt stark vom Lüftermodus ab.
Dennoch kann man die H80 als Schätzungsbasis für die H100 verwenden.


Hab da grad noch nen netten Artikel zu gefunden:

AnandTech - Corsair Hydro Series: H60, H80 and H100 Reviewed


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (8. April 2012)

Danke


----------

